# TBILISI | Axis towers | 147m x 2 | 37 fl x 2 | U/C



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

new renderings:


----------



## dannykessenny (May 4, 2014)

It will be 40 floors and 150 m ( about)


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

i've already posted it in change/report thread.


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

awesome...:drool::drool::master::master::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

new render and construction update.











construction update:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Nice twin tower project


----------



## 010_zuid (Mar 15, 2015)

Wow, I really like the design. To be honest I didn't know such project were going on in Georgia, but it really looks great. On the second render you posted, the plinth looks a bit dull, is that how it is going to look or will it be more 'open'?
Anyway, the very worst part about this project is that it is not going to be in Rotterdam. 
Congratulations to Georgia!


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

010_zuid said:


> Wow, I really like the design. To be honest I didn't know such project were going on in Georgia, but it really looks great. On the second render you posted, the plinth looks a bit dull, is that how it is going to look or will it be more 'open'?
> Anyway, the very worst part about this project is that it is not going to be in Rotterdam.
> Congratulations to Georgia!


no, second render is old. the real one is last i posted. we are waiting for the Axis Towers web page, planned to launch in 15 days. you can check it out : http://axistowers.ge/under_construction/?lang=en
i think, once it will be launched, we will have more renders and facts about the building.


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

today:


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

waiting for the first tower's 7th floor.


----------



## 010_zuid (Mar 15, 2015)

Nice! I'll follow this thread for sure! I think the towers look a bit like the Turning Torso in Malmö, but I like this design better. The Turning Torso is a bit too "cold" for my liking. Would be cool if this project was going to be taller.


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

building's design is twisting, but it's different from the Turning Torso. and, of course we have twin towers ^_^


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

today


----------



## RodeoBlue (Feb 19, 2015)

Awesome looking, I'll keep following this thread.


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

Axis Towers official website will launch in 10 days.


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Aisthetes (Mar 25, 2015)

Great project. Can't wait to see finished building.


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

today:










construction of the second tower:


----------



## Opulentus (May 28, 2015)

Peculiar shape. I'm not really a fan.


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

It this going to be *"their"* headquarters? :shifty:


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

no, Axis is just developer. towers will be just office buildings.


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

update


----------



## Nodara95 (May 5, 2012)




----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

second crane:


----------



## Nodara95 (May 5, 2012)




----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

Axis Towers #tbilisi by just project, on Flickr


Axis Towers #tbilisi by just project, on Flickr


Axis Towers #tbilisi by just project, on Flickr


Axis Towers #tbilisi by just project, on Flickr


Axis Towers #tbilisi by just project, on Flickr


Axis Towers #tbilisi by just project, on Flickr


Axis Towers #tbilisi by just project, on Flickr


Axis Towers #tbilisi by just project, on Flickr


Axis Towers #tbilisi by just project, on Flickr


Axis Towers #tbilisi by just project, on Flickr


Axis Towers #tbilisi by just project, on Flickr


Axis Towers #tbilisi by just project, on Flickr


Axis Towers #tbilisi by just project, on Flickr


Axis Towers #tbilisi by just project, on Flickr


Axis Towers #tbilisi by just project, on Flickr


Axis Towers #tbilisi by just project, on Flickr


Axis Towers #tbilisi by just project, on Flickr


Axis Towers #tbilisi by just project, on Flickr


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

#axistowers #tbilisi by just project, on Flickr


#axistowers #tbilisi by just project, on Flickr


#axistowers #tbilisi by just project, on Flickr


#axistowers #tbilisi by just project, on Flickr


#axistowers #tbilisi by just project, on Flickr



#axistowers #tbilisi by just project, on Flickr


#axistowers #tbilisi by just project, on Flickr


#axistowers #tbilisi by just project, on Flickr


#axistowers #tbilisi by just project, on Flickr


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

photos: Architectural Forum


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## rasv (Jun 18, 2015)

looks like the malmo skyscraper, interesting


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## 010_zuid (Mar 15, 2015)

That construction site looks a bit weird with all those plants around it. I like the pictures very much though, keep up the good work!


----------



## Nodara95 (May 5, 2012)

010_zuid said:


> That construction site looks a bit weird with all those plants around it. I like the pictures very much though, keep up the good work!


Green construction :nuts:


----------

